
Ask HN: What if you had access to NSA database of customer conversations? - AznHisoka
Suppose you somehow have access to a database of b2b and b2c customer service calls that are transcripted. You also have a log of all customer-to-representative conversations inside brick and mortar stores. Could be from NSA or some fictitous technology.<p>That means you have the entire history of calls made by Apple customers to Apple, questions asked by BestBuy customers inside stores, etc.<p>How would you monetize this data other than selling it directly?
======
emidln
I had access to essentially this, but chat transcripts between cam site sales
agents and buyers. I mined the data to present an expert system that was
integrated into a chat program, which became an extremely believable first
line of defense against harassment and unprofitable customers. The system
would manage numerous chat profiles directly, and once someone interacted
positively, they and their conversation were transparently handed off to a
live person who could finish the sale before redirecting to a person on cam.

The system handled both direct clients (i.e. from an adult ad on
craigslist/backpage) and api-directed traffic (from porn sites). The volume of
conversions went up by an order of magnitude for my client.

tldr; those chat scripts on porn sites are sometimes real; sometimes people
are silently replaced by machines; sometimes machines are silently replaced by
people

------
scrollaway
You're asking "for a friend", right? :)

------
netsharc
Find out the most asked questions/frequent problems, and offer the company
ways to save money on tech support by eliminating this problem.

------
setq
I'd burn it all and whistleblow the source.

------
alfiedotwtf
Ask Boeing -
[http://www.economist.com/node/1842124](http://www.economist.com/node/1842124)

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Interesting this went from HN front page to gone... it's not even on the front
page of "Ask"?

------
sharemywin
Just past data: an automated transcriber.

Now and in the future: 1\. an AI that predicts revenue and then stock market
performance for the various companies.

2\. maybe a customer service AI.

------
goodside
Grep for illegal activity, short-sell the companies involved, anonymously tip
off the authorities.

What's the point of this?

